# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Junalippu nenä menosuuntaan?

## antti

Tulipa männä viikolla matkustettua pitkästä aikaa junalla ja oikein Intercityllä Helsingistä  Seinäjoelle. Lipun sai kätevästi ostettua kotikoneella ja kun on eläkevaari, ei hintakaan harmittanut. Minulla kävi tuuri, kun paikkani oli nenä menosuuntaan, ja kysymykseni: Näytti olevan 50 % mahdollisuus, että olisin joutunut istumaan selkäpuoli menosuuntaan, niin voiko tämän eliminoida esimerkiksi ostamalla lipun asemalla tai muuten. Sillä takaperin matkustaminen on jotenkin epämukavaa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tulipa männä viikolla matkustettua pitkästä aikaa junalla ja oikein Intercityllä Helsingistä  Seinäjoelle. Lipun sai kätevästi ostettua kotikoneella ja kun on eläkevaari, ei hintakaan harmittanut. Minulla kävi tuuri, kun paikkani oli nenä menosuuntaan, ja kysymykseni: Näytti olevan 50 % mahdollisuus, että olisin joutunut istumaan selkäpuoli menosuuntaan, niin voiko tämän eliminoida esimerkiksi ostamalla lipun asemalla tai muuten. Sillä takaperin matkustaminen on jotenkin epämukavaa.


Voi, mutta vain jos matkustaa Pendolinolla. Lipunmyyjä näkee tietokoneeltaan, mihin suuntaan nenä milläkin paikalla osoittaa - siis vaunun sisällä. Vaunujen suuntaa rataverkolla puolestaan ei voi tietää etukäteen. Helsingistä lähtiessä ja sinne saavuttaessa Pendolinon ykkösvaunu on asemaa kohti (olen törmännyt myös lipunmyyjään, joka väitti, ettei tätäkään voi etukäteen tietää, mutta vuosien kokemuksella näin on ollut aina). Helsingistä Seinäjoelle (ja takaisinkin) pääsee siis mukavasti nenä menosuuntaan, jos lipunmyyjä osaa kartastaan katsoa oikein. Toisaalta esimerkiksi Helsingistä Jyväskylään mennessä olisi nenä menosuuntaan matkustaakseen ostettava erikseen paikat Helsingistä Tampereelle ja Tampereelta Jyväskylään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Jos haluaa olla varma että matkustaa oikeaan suuntaan kannataa varata paikka päädystä, jossa on 4 hengen istuinryhmä niin että 2 istuinta on aina vastakkain. Ne paikat varataan yleensä kaikkein viimeisimpänä joten useimmissa tilanteissa saa pitää koko istunryhmän itsellään ja mennä sille tuolille istumaan jossa on mukavinta.

t. Rainer

----------


## TEP70

> Helsingistä lähtiessä ja sinne saavuttaessa Pendolinon ykkösvaunu on asemaa kohti (olen törmännyt myös lipunmyyjään, joka väitti, ettei tätäkään voi etukäteen tietää, mutta vuosien kokemuksella näin on ollut aina).


Kävipä tässä itsellekin tänä keväänä kerran niin, että junan S 7 Pendolino oli kääntynyt väärinpäin, mistä seurasi pientä hämmennystä, kun etsin istumapaikkaani. Todella harvinaista se kyllä on, käsittääkseni matkalla esim. JKV-vian vuoksi käännetty runko pyritään kääntämään takaisin oikeaan asentoon ennen seuraavaa lähtöä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Todella harvinaista se kyllä on, käsittääkseni matkalla esim. JKV-vian vuoksi käännetty runko pyritään kääntämään takaisin oikeaan asentoon ennen seuraavaa lähtöä.


Helsinkiä lähin kääntöpaikka on Keravalla, joten aikansa ottaa se manööveri. Kaluston tiivis kierto ei tätä välttämättä mahdollista.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Helsinkiä lähin kääntöpaikka on Keravalla, joten aikansa ottaa se manööveri. Kaluston tiivis kierto ei tätä välttämättä mahdollista.


Kyllä pyrkimys on mahdollisimman pikaisen kääntämiseen, koska rungon "väärinpäin" oleminen vaikeuttaa sekä matkustamista että aikataulussa pysymistä (asiakkaiden juostessa laiturilla oikeille vaunuille).

Viime viikolla Pendolino S87 kulki Helsingistä Tampereelle vaunujärjestyksessä 12-7+1-6, jonka jälkeen S61 jatkoi normaalisti Seinäjoelle ja S87 starttasi Jyväskylän suuntaan tavararatapihan sekä kolmioraiteen kautta. Pieni myöhästyminen, mutta runko saatiin "oikein päin".

----------


## ultrix

> S87 starttasi Jyväskylän suuntaan tavararatapihan sekä kolmioraiteen kautta.


Heh, jos kyydissä oli Jy:n suuntaan rautatieharrastajia, olivat varmasti mehuissaan ja hokemassa -suus/-syyssanoja.  :Very Happy:

----------


## antti

Jotenkin kutisee, että on itseni lisäksi muitakin ihmisiä olemassa, jotka pelkäävät junalipun ostoa pelkona että joutuu matkustamaan väärinpäin. Joissakin raitsikkamuseoissa tekemieni havaintojen perusteella totean, että jo sata vuotta sitten osattiin tehdä käännettäviä selkänojia, miksei enää osata tai ainakaan haluta tehdä sellaisia.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Jotenkin kutisee, että on itseni lisäksi muitakin ihmisiä olemassa, jotka pelkäävät junalipun ostoa pelkona että joutuu matkustamaan väärinpäin. Joissakin raitsikkamuseoissa tekemieni havaintojen perusteella totean, että jo sata vuotta sitten osattiin tehdä käännettäviä selkänojia, miksei enää osata tai ainakaan haluta tehdä sellaisia.


Käännettävien selkänojien turvallisuus törmäystilanteissa asetettiin jossain vaiheessa kyseenalaiseksi - ellei peräti ollut tutkimustietoakin aiheesta. Turvallisuuskysymystä siis epäilen syyksi.

Mielestäni olisi varsin mahdollista kehittää jonkinlainen kaksoisnumerojärjestelmä, jossa kussakin vaunussa on (lähes) jokaista numeroa kaksi kappaletta - naamat eri suuntiin. Liput myytäisiin istumasuunnan mukaan, ja vaunussa voisi sitten omansa etsiä. Monimutkaisempaa kuin nykyään, mutta olisi taatusti mukavampaa meidän matkapahoinvoinnista kärsivien kannalta.

----------


## ultrix

> Jotenkin kutisee, että on itseni lisäksi muitakin ihmisiä olemassa, jotka pelkäävät junalipun ostoa pelkona että joutuu matkustamaan väärinpäin.


Jos vältät ruuhkaisimpia viikonloppu- ja työmatkavuoroja, saat todennäköisesti valita istumapaikkasi sangen vapaasti. "Työläisjunissakin" on tietty määrä paikkoja, joita ei myydä vaan ne on tarkoitettu kausilippulaisille, mutta niihin saa toki tavallisellakin junalipulla mennä istumaan. Lisäksi jos matkustat IC-, Pendolino- tai pikajunalla, on tarjolla mahdollisuus ns. kapakkivaunuun, jossa ei myöskään ole pakollista paikanvarausta ja on mahdollisuus täyttää maha  tai vetää naamat, naama menosuuntaan.




> Käännettävien selkänojien turvallisuus törmäystilanteissa asetettiin jossain vaiheessa kyseenalaiseksi - ellei peräti ollut tutkimustietoakin aiheesta. Turvallisuuskysymystä siis epäilen syyksi.


Hevosmiesten tietotoimiston mukaan Jkl:n junaonnettomuus oli käännekohta, http://vaunut.org/kuva/231

----------


## Jussi

> Kyllä pyrkimys on mahdollisimman pikaisen kääntämiseen, koska rungon "väärinpäin" oleminen vaikeuttaa sekä matkustamista että aikataulussa pysymistä (asiakkaiden juostessa laiturilla oikeille vaunuille).
> 
> Viime viikolla Pendolino S87 kulki Helsingistä Tampereelle vaunujärjestyksessä 12-7+1-6, jonka jälkeen S61 jatkoi normaalisti Seinäjoelle ja S87 starttasi Jyväskylän suuntaan tavararatapihan sekä kolmioraiteen kautta. Pieni myöhästyminen, mutta runko saatiin "oikein päin".


Samanlainen operaatio tehtiin 23.12.2009. Tuolloin myöhästyminen lähinnä huvitti matkustajia, kun Helsingistäkin lähdettiin puolisen tuntia myöhässä. Jyväskylään saavuttiin lopulta tunnin verran myöhässä, sen verran yli tunnin että VR:n uudet korvaukset oli heti hyödyksi...

----------


## tomi2

> Jos vältät ruuhkaisimpia viikonloppu- ja työmatkavuoroja, saat todennäköisesti valita istumapaikkasi sangen vapaasti. "Työläisjunissakin" on tietty määrä paikkoja, joita ei myydä vaan ne on tarkoitettu kausilippulaisille, mutta niihin saa toki tavallisellakin junalipulla mennä istumaan. Lisäksi jos matkustat IC-, Pendolino- tai pikajunalla, on tarjolla mahdollisuus ns. kapakkivaunuun, jossa ei myöskään ole pakollista paikanvarausta ja on mahdollisuus täyttää maha  tai vetää naamat, naama menosuuntaan.
> 
> 
> Hevosmiesten tietotoimiston mukaan Jkl:n junaonnettomuus oli käännekohta, http://vaunut.org/kuva/231


Hevosmiehiä ei tässä tapauksessa tarvita, perustelu löytyy suosituksesta A1/96R/S6 (http://www.onnettomuustutkinta.fi/3503.htm)

- Tomi

----------


## GT8N

Olen useamman vuoden ihmetellyt, miksi on vain mahdotonta myydä paikkoja naama menosuuntaan. Vuosien saatossa on kuitenkin kaikkeen kalustoon lisätty kaikenlaista sähkötekniikkaa ym. härpäkkeitä, joten onko niin vaikeaa lisätä sinne sellainen ilmaisin, joka ilmoittaisi lipunmyyntijärjestelmään kuinka päin vaunu on?

----------


## Jussi

> Olen useamman vuoden ihmetellyt, miksi on vain mahdotonta myydä paikkoja naama menosuuntaan. Vuosien saatossa on kuitenkin kaikkeen kalustoon lisätty kaikenlaista sähkötekniikkaa ym. härpäkkeitä, joten onko niin vaikeaa lisätä sinne sellainen ilmaisin, joka ilmoittaisi lipunmyyntijärjestelmään kuinka päin vaunu on?


Toisaalta junalipun voi ostaa monta viikkoa ennen matkaa, ja järjestelmä tuskin voi tietää montako kertaa vaunu kääntyy viikkojen aikana, tai edes mitä vaunuja junassa lopulta on. Matkustuspäivänä vaunujen suunta ehkä jo tiedettäisiin, mutta silloin toisaalta valinnanvaraa ei välttämättä enää hirveästi ole.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen useamman vuoden ihmetellyt, miksi on vain mahdotonta myydä paikkoja naama menosuuntaan. Vuosien saatossa on kuitenkin kaikkeen kalustoon lisätty kaikenlaista sähkötekniikkaa ym. härpäkkeitä, joten onko niin vaikeaa lisätä sinne sellainen ilmaisin, joka ilmoittaisi lipunmyyntijärjestelmään kuinka päin vaunu on?


On mahdllista muuttaa varmaan lipunmyyntijärjestelmää ainakin ns vakiovaunujen osalta niin että lipussa lukisi paikan numeron sijaan penkkirivin nulmero ja tieto onko paikka joko ikkunan tai käytävän luona ja tieto onko kasvot tai selkä menosuuntaan. Lentolipuissahan kerrotaan nimenomaan penkkirivin numero ja lisäkirjaimella paikan sijaiinti penkkirivin sisällä.

Mutta olisiko tällaisesta uudistuksesta todellista hyötyä junaliikenteessä? Kuinka suuri osuus matkustajista todellakin kärsii matkapahoinvoinnista junassa jos ei saa matkustaa kasvot menosuuntaan? Junissa matkustetaan paljon iltaisin tai sellaiseen aikaan että ulkona on pimeää eikä käytännössä pysty havaitsemaan ikkunasta katsomalla yhtään mitään junan liikkeistä. Nykyaikaiset kaukojunat ovat lähes äänettömiä sisältä ja kiihdytykset ja jarrutukset pyritään hoitamaan mahdollisimamman rauhalisesti. Sen ajan kuin juna ajaa tasaista vauhtia ja jos ei näe ulos on tunne junan sisällä aivan kuin se seisoisi paikallaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> On mahdllista muuttaa varmaan lipunmyyntijärjestelmää ainakin ns vakiovaunujen osalta niin että lipussa lukisi paikan numeron sijaan penkkirivin nulmero ja tieto onko paikka joko ikkunan tai käytävän luona ja tieto onko kasvot tai selkä menosuuntaan. Lentolipuissahan kerrotaan nimenomaan penkkirivin numero ja lisäkirjaimella paikan sijaiinti penkkirivin sisällä.


Useimmissa vaunuissa on samalla penkkirivillä istuimet samaan suuntaan, joten tuo taitaisi toimia vain niissä sinisissä, joissa istuimet ovat eri puolilla käytävää eri suuntaan. Sinänsä kyllä yksinkertainen ja toimiva idea.




> Mutta olisiko tällaisesta uudistuksesta todellista hyötyä junaliikenteessä? Kuinka suuri osuus matkustajista todellakin kärsii matkapahoinvoinnista junassa jos ei saa matkustaa kasvot menosuuntaan? Junissa matkustetaan paljon iltaisin tai sellaiseen aikaan että ulkona on pimeää eikä käytännössä pysty havaitsemaan ikkunasta katsomalla yhtään mitään junan liikkeistä. Nykyaikaiset kaukojunat ovat lähes äänettömiä sisältä ja kiihdytykset ja jarrutukset pyritään hoitamaan mahdollisimamman rauhalisesti. Sen ajan kuin juna ajaa tasaista vauhtia ja jos ei näe ulos on tunne junan sisällä aivan kuin se seisoisi paikallaan.


Wikipedia tietää kertoa, että matkapahoinvoinnista kärsisi liki kolmannes ihmisistä. Viitattu Osmo Saarelman artikkeli Duodecimissa sanoo "noin kolmannes". Vaikka useimmilla oireet olisivat hyvin lieviä, puhutaan kuitenkin melko merkittävästä määrästä ihmisiä.

Pimeällä matkustaminen helpottaa joskus omaa oloani (junassa), mutta takaperin matkustamiseen ei oikein auta vaikka sen tekisi pimeällä, silmät kiinni, pipo silmillä. Juna on toki rauhallisempi kulkupeli kuin auto, mutta tuntikausien matkan aikana ehtii kuitenkin monenlaista hidastusta tulla - äkkijarrutuksiakin sattuu, rauhallisellekin kuljettajalle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Wikipedia tietää kertoa, että matkapahoinvoinnista kärsisi liki kolmannes ihmisistä. Viitattu Osmo Saarelman artikkeli Duodecimissa sanoo "noin kolmannes". Vaikka useimmilla oireet olisivat hyvin lieviä, puhutaan kuitenkin melko merkittävästä määrästä ihmisiä.


Junalla matkapahoinvoinnista kärsii huomattavasti pienempi osa ihmisistä kuin autolla tai laivalla liikkuvista, ihan johtuen siitä että rautatiet, ainakin Suomessa eivät ole niin mäkisiä tai mutkaisia kuin vanhan ajan maantiet. On toki maita joissa rautatiet ovat mäkisiä ja mutkaisia, esim alppimaat ja Norja. Norjassa oli ainakin ennen vanhaan junan istuimen selkänojan taskussa  oksennuspusseja "togsykeposer" aivan kuten busseissa ja  lentokoneissa. 

Olen joidenkin kuulut että Suomessa nimenomaan pendolinossa matkapahoinvoinnista kärsitään junatyypeistä eniten johtuen sen korin kallistumisesta mutkissa jota matkustaja ei aina voi ennakoida. Itse en ole huomannut että pendolinokyyti olis epämukavempi siltä osin kuin muiden junien. Jos ongelma on nimenomaan pendoissa niin sen liput pitäsi myydä samalla periaatteella kuin lentokoneessa eli penkkiriveittäin. Penkkirivien numerointi voisi mennä aina takapäästä etupäähän niin että vaikka junan runkoa käännetään niin numerotkin seuraisivat mukana, eli numerot eivät olisi kiinteät vaan jotkut led-valoilla toimivat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Junalla matkapahoinvoinnista kärsii huomattavasti pienempi osa ihmisistä kuin autolla tai laivalla liikkuvista, ihan johtuen siitä että rautatiet, ainakin Suomessa eivät ole niin mäkisiä tai mutkaisia kuin vanhan ajan maantiet.


Juna on toki tasaisempi kuin kumipyöräkulkine, mutta kuten aiemmin mainitsin, tulee niitä jarrutuksia ja kiihdytyksiä junassakin, varsinkin jos tuntikausia kerrallaan matkustaa.




> Olen joidenkin kuulut että Suomessa nimenomaan pendolinossa matkapahoinvoinnista kärsitään junatyypeistä eniten johtuen sen korin kallistumisesta mutkissa jota matkustaja ei aina voi ennakoida. Itse en ole huomannut että pendolinokyyti olis epämukavempi siltä osin kuin muiden junien.


Oma kokemukseni on, että on epämiellyttävämpi. Tosin tämä vaihtelee sen mukaan, miten hyvässä kunnossa yksilön kallistusjärjestelmä sattuu olemaan, millä rataosalla mennään, missä vaunussa istuu jne. Toisaalta pysähdyskäyttäytyminen yleensä tekee Pendolinosta nopeamman, joten hiukan huonompi kyyti kompensoituu nopeammalla perillepääsyllä. Tämäkin on tietysti yksilöllistä; äitini kärsii eniten kaksikerrosvaunujen yläkerrassa, kun niiden sivuttaisheilunta on hiukan laajempaa kuin matalammalla sijaitsevien istuinten, mutta minua yläkerran huojunta ei haittaa.




> Jos ongelma on nimenomaan pendoissa niin sen liput pitäsi myydä samalla periaatteella kuin lentokoneessa eli penkkiriveittäin. Penkkirivien numerointi voisi mennä aina takapäästä etupäähän niin että vaikka junan runkoa käännetään niin numerotkin seuraisivat mukana, eli numerot eivät olisi kiinteät vaan jotkut led-valoilla toimivat.


Hyvä idea, mutta sanoisin, että tämä ei vaadi penkkirivinumerointia, vaan jokaisella paikalla voisi edelleen olla oma numeronsa - varsinkin kun läheskään jokaisella penkkirivillä ei ole sitä neljää paikkaa. Penkkirivin numerokin pitäisi joka tapauksessa merkitä molemmille puolin käytävää, joten vain näyttöä hiukan suurentamalla siihen saisi mahtumaan kaksi penkinnumeroa.

----------


## kuha

Miten tässä tapauksessa toimisi sama menettely kuin Vancouver BC:n ja Portland OR:n väliä kulkevissa Amtrak Cascades -junissa. Talgon valmistamien junarunkojen penkit käännetään päätösasemilla 180 astetta jolloin aina istutaan kasvot menosuuntaan. Käytänössä tämä vaatisi penkkien olevan erillään ja hiukan limittäin, jotta kääntäminen olisi helpompaa.

----------


## kuke

Vaimoni kärsii matkapahoinvoinnista jopa junassa   :Eek:  ja haluaisi aina istua nenä menosuuntaan. Näin ollen olen pyytänyt monesti lipunmyynnissä, että saisimme istua vastakkain neljän ryhmässä. Homma on onnistunut ja olemme aina vaihtaneet paikkoja junan kulkusuunnan vaihtuessa matkan aikana.

Viime matkan liput varasin verkkokaupasta, yritin itse samaa - valitsin paikkatoivomusvalikosta vastakkaiset paikat. Yllätys junassa oli kuitenkin suuri, kun paikat olivat toki neljän ryhmässä, mutta vierekkäin ja selkä menosuuntaan! Onneksi kuitenkin neljän ryhmät varataan viimeiseksi, joten saimme istua vastakkain koko matkan. Ja vaikka joku olisi paikalle sattunutkin, niin asia olisi varmaan hoitunut sopimalla. Aika harva näet pitää oksentelevasta matkaseurasta...  :Biggrin: 

Tässä meidän ratkaisumme ongelmaan.  Verkkokauppaa voisi toki kehittää niin, että kahdelle henkilölle voisi varata sieltä suoraan paikat oikeasti vastakkain.

----------

